# Black Bottom Cups  TNT



## Raine (Feb 28, 2005)

We made these over the weekend.  YUMMY!

 Black Bottom Cups 
Serves: 18 

Prep Time: 20 minutes (ready in 1 hour 35 minutes) - Yield: 18 cupcakes

   2 (3-ounce) packages cream cheese, softened
   1/3 cup sugar
   1 egg
   1 (6-ounce) package (1 cup) semisweet chocolate chips
   1 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
   1 cup sugar
   1/4 cup unsweetened cocoa
   1 teaspoon baking soda
   1/2 teaspoon salt
   1 cup water
   1/3 cup oil
   1 tablespoon vinegar
   1 teaspoon vanilla extract
   1/2 cup chopped almonds, if desired
   2 tablespoons sugar, if desired


1. Heat oven to 350°F. Line 18 muffin cups with paper baking cups. In small bowl, combine cream cheese, 1/3 cup sugar and egg; blend well. Stir in chocolate chips. Set aside.

2. In large bowl, combine flour, 1 cup sugar, cocoa, baking soda and salt; mix well. Add water, oil, vinegar and vanilla; beat 2 minutes at medium speed.

3. Fill paper-lined muffin cups half full. Top each with 1 tablespoon cream cheese mixture. Combine almonds and 2 tablespoons sugar; sprinkle evenly over cream cheese mixture.

4. Bake at 350°F. for 20 to 30 minutes or until cream cheese mixture is light golden brown. Cool 15 minutes. Remove from pans. Cool 30 minutes or until completely cooled. Store in refrigerator.

High Altitude (above 3500 feet): No change.

Nutrition Information Per Serving: Serving Size: 1 Cupcake * Calories: 260 * Calories from Fat: 120 * % Daily Value: Total Fat: 13 g 20% * Saturated Fat: 5 g 25% * Cholesterol: 20 mg 7% * Sodium: 160 mg 7% * Total Carbohydrate: 32 g 11% * Dietary Fiber: 2 g 8% * Sugars: 22 g * Protein: 3 g * Vitamin A: 4% * Vitamin C: 0% * Calcium: 2% * Iron: 6% * Dietary Exchanges: 1 Starch, 1 Fruit, 2 1/2 Fat or 2 Carbohydrate, 2 1/2 Fat


----------

